

From 0 To $1 Billion In Two Years: Instagram’s Rose-Tinted Ride To Glory - mirceagoia
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/09/instagram-story-facebook-acquisition

======
mirceagoia
What a ride they had! This is fueling more and more the entrepreneurial spirit
in the tech industry.

